

China Warns of 'Prejudice' After Being Bashed in US Telecom Report   - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/china-warns-prejudice-us-telecom-report

======
smutticus
This is about trade/competition and has little to do with security. I have no
inside information concerning this, but I doubt there are any real security
concerns. Methinks Cisco and Juniper are just better at lobbying congress than
ZTE or Hauwei. China has been playing fast and loose with WTA rules regarding
subsidizing industry and this is most likely retaliation.

------
rweir
quadruple irony points to the US getting up on their high horse about this
after subverting their own companies to institute mass surveillance of the
world's Internet users: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A> et al.

~~~
sixbrx
Not sure how it's "ironic" that a nation state is attempting to act in a self-
interested way, in each of these cases. Regardless of the success or wisdom of
that action.

~~~
scarmig
I think "hypocrisy" is the sought after word.

------
adjwilli
Washington cannot be trusted to be free of influence from AT&T and Verizon.

Duh, in the Capitalist country the government is influenced by the businesses
and in the Communist country the businesses are influenced by the government.

